# Pompano Question



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Does pompano freeze well?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not that picky but I have frozen it with good results.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Extremely well! Very firm flesh and super fatty. I vacuum bag and easily get from season to season.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> Extremely well! Very firm flesh and super fatty. I vacuum bag and easily get from season to season.


Yep!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I have frozen mine as well, and I'm definitely not trying to go against the word of the above fishing legends, but I have noticed that the fillets do not have the same fresh-caught taste after being frozen. I preferred filleting and eating...I freeze them when there is an abundance, but that has only happened to me four times. It is an opinion, yes, but I do notice a difference. It's not a huge difference, but it does. The frozen and thawed fillets are still amazing, but they lost something after being frozen. Tight lines and Tasty Morsels!!! YRM


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*another rod Question*

with pomp season here I have decided I am going to buy a new rod.
gonna use it for pomp jigs and lite lures on the grass flats.

narrowed down to an 8' Star Paraflex or a 9' Key Largo. probably use a 2500 size spinner with 10lb test braid. Iam looking for opinions.
Thanks Jim


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah i usually eat it up faster than i can catch it for sure!! Actually eating some tonite! Im heading up to north MS tomoro and was gonna take a fillet to a buddy of mind, but i didnt want to waste it if it didnt freeze well. Ive got it cleaned up, vacuum sealed and in the freezer now...thanks for the replies


----------

